# Current Rating for Sub-Panel and Feeders



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

It should not matter, no.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I am a little confused by the wording here.

You can install a 100A subpanel with a 60A feeder.

Is that what you are asking?


----------



## swimmer (Mar 19, 2011)

HackWork said:


> I am a little confused by the wording here.
> 
> You can install a 100A subpanel with a 60A feeder.
> 
> Is that what you are asking?



Yes
I think you can do this if the breaker feeding the 60A feeder is 60A or less.
Or
Install a 60A subpanel with a 100A feeder. I think you can do this if the beaker feeding the feeder is 60A or less.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

swimmer said:


> Yes
> I think you can do this if the breaker feeding the 60A feeder is 60A or less.
> Or
> Install a 60A subpanel with a 100A feeder. I think you can do this if the beaker feeding the feeder is 60A or less.


Yes, as long as the breaker feeding this is the same or less than the panel rating, you are good.

The size of the wire doesn't matter as long as the lugs are rated for it.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

The wire is sized to the load of the panel, the panel can be rated higher than the breaker feeding it but not less than the breaker size. A 100 amp panel on a 60 amp feed is fine a 60 amp panel on a 100 amp feed won't fly.


----------



## swimmer (Mar 19, 2011)

MechanicalDVR said:


> The wire is sized to the load of the panel, the panel can be rated higher than the breaker feeding it but not less than the breaker size. A 100 amp panel on a 60 amp feed is fine a 60 amp panel on a 100 amp feed won't fly.


Can you cite a code reference that says a 60 amp main breaker feeding 100 amp wires into a 60 amp rated panel is not permissible?
OR
If "100 amp feed" = 100 amp main breaker feeding 100 amp wires, then I can understand that a 60 amp sub-panel is not permissible.


----------



## Pharon (Jan 20, 2014)

I think he meant the latter.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

There is some confusion here with the terms feed and feeder on whether they are talking about the wire or the breaker.

We are all essentially saying the same exact thing, just confusing the terms.


----------



## Pharon (Jan 20, 2014)

Yeah, it also wouldn't be a main breaker feeding 100A wires - it would be a distribution breaker.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

swimmer said:


> Can you cite a code reference that says a 60 amp main breaker feeding 100 amp wires into a 60 amp rated panel is not permissible?


Nope because that isn't close to what I've said. If you mean a 60 amp breaker feeding wires rated for 100 amps supplying a 60 amp sub panel that's fine.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> There is some confusion here with the terms feed and feeder on whether they are talking about the wire or the breaker.
> 
> We are all essentially saying the same exact thing, just confusing the terms.


Terminology or just phraseology, bottom line is we aren't all on the same page. An east coast / west coast dictionary maybe needed in the future of ET.


----------

